# Fractal Design Celsius S36



## PazeQQ (25. März 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab die - vermutlich einmalige - Chance günstig an das Fractal Design Define R6 Gehäuse inklusive einer Fractal Design Celsius S36 AIO- Wasserkühlung zu kommen. 

Das neue Gehäuse muss so oder so her, die AIO wäre nur.. nett. Aber für knapp ~60€ für die Celsius spiel ich durchaus mit dem Gedanke.
Gibt es hier im Forum Leute die diese Verbaut haben und ihre Erfahrungen teilen würden? Lautstärke/Leistung/Haltbarkeit/Pumpe etc.

Gekühlt werden soll damit mein Ryzen 1700X der aktuell auf 3,8GHz übertaktet ist. 
Ansonsten ist ein MSI Krait X370 Board, MSI GTX1080 Gaming X, 16GB Ripjaws und ein 500 Watt Straight Power 10 verbaut.


Ich weiß das die Celsius S36 Kupfer und Aluminium mischt, aber bei 4 Jahren Garantie die Fractal anbietet, soll mir das mal egal sein.

lg Paze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (25. März 2018)

Einpacken und fertig.
Halt noch drauf achten dass du die CPU Halterung für AM4 dabei hast oder sie nachbestellen kannst.


----------

